# Jungers wood cook stove $500 in SE wisconsin



## philm (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a jungers wood cook stove for sale in south eastern Wisconsin.

the stove is complete! its just packed up and taken apart for shipping. its sitting on a pallet right now. its in overall pretty good shape, surface rust, enamel chips, but nothing that compromises the integrity of the stove. No glass over the temp gauge, and im guessing the gauge doesn't work either. I bought it on a whim for $600, but could use the money now to pay off debts and it wont fit in where I was hoping it could in my house.

PM if you are interested. thanks.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Looks very much like mine but we have 6 burners. Well worth the money you are asking.Good Luck..


----------

